
Ask HN: Code-Based Social Network? - aeontech
I recall coming across a Twitter-like social network where people would post executable (javascript? processing?) snippets for tiny visual demos. Each post could be forked&#x2F;edited&#x2F;twisted&#x2F;reposted.<p>Does this sound familiar to anyone?
======
billconan
[https://www.dwitter.net/](https://www.dwitter.net/)

~~~
aeontech
Yes! Thank you! How did you find it? My google-fu failed me this time.

~~~
billconan
I happened to (faintly) remember its name

------
askafriend
Have you heard of github.com?

~~~
aeontech
This is amazing!

